
Obama's new Web site for the transition - dawie
http://www.change.gov/
======
profgubler
I did not vote for Barack Obama, but I must say that this website is a great
move. I pray that it is more than lip service and that they will use it to
truly listen to all sides and respond in detail to the country on decisions
they are making.

------
peregrine
They really got to the ground running eh?

~~~
abijlani
Such transparency with his Agenda. I think he's already made his first big
step towards change.

------
jhancock
The really cool thing is <http://change.gov> works too and doesn't redirect to
<http://www.change.gov>. See, progressive leadership already ;)

~~~
dawie
They both redirect to the same page... HN just didn't realize that it's the
same page.

~~~
lanaer
No, they both _display_ the same page. Some sites will redirect either from
the core domain to www., or vice-versa.

Personally, I’m a fan of redirecting www to the root domain, but anyway.

------
thomasmallen
This website has absolutely no business on the .gov TLD. "Campaign stories"
clearly are a partisan concern, and as such belong on a .org.

~~~
blader
The campaign's over buddy - transitioning the office of the Presidency is a
national concern, not a partisan one.

